# The 4th annual Puppy Party



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It was a bright sunny hot day again, but this time we had canopy's and fans going. So much food you wouldn't belive it...and atleast 40 dogs if not more! It was so much fun seeing everyone again, wish I had taken some pictures....:blush:









Here's the group shot. Thank you all for making this another fun and sucessful year!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been waiting for the pics to start coming in!! What a great turnout! I bet you guys had a lot of fun! Can't wait til August, to meet up at Michelle's!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! Great photo. Maybe next year for Gio and me!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Another successful PP-congrats and well done!!:chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've been waiting for the pics to start coming in!! What a great turnout! I bet you guys had a lot of fun! Can't wait til August, to meet up at Michelle's!


 
Deborah, I'm so glad to hear you are going to Michelle's meetup. It will be so much fun for you!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, now we want to hear stories also about the puppy encounters, etc. Did they get on, were they quiet, any altercations, any romance? You get the idea!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like another fabulous party by the hostess with the mostess! Wish I had been there. Maybe another year I'll be able to get out there again. Sure looks like a great group of people and fluffs!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Another successful party Pat. I thought about you guys all day and hoped for good weather for you. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear about all the escapades.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, what a great turnout...that's a lot of people and fluffs! Glad it went well, Pat. I thought of you all yesterday and wish I could have been there! Thanks for the pic...looking forward to seeing other people's pictures as they are posted.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

What a great day we had and unbelieveable how many dogs and how GOOD they were! So wonderful to meet everyone and thier fluffs! Cassidy had such a great time too! Thank you Pat!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Looks like another fabulous party by the hostess with the mostess! Wish I had been there. Maybe another year I'll be able to get out there again. Sure looks like a great group of people and fluffs!


Crystal - what? You didn't want to spend 14 hours straight in the car with me and our four fluffs combined????? I know, I thought about it and decided maybe next year!

It does look like a fabulous party! I was so bummed all day yesterday, wondering who was arriving and what y'all were doing. It looks like Pat threw quite the party - again!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great group photo....it looks like there was a big turn-out. Happy that the party was such a success. Wish we lived close enough to attend.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are some Pictures of the FUN!









Linda and Linda







Cassidy 







Donna


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

More Pictures


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> Great group photo....it looks like there was a big turn-out. Happy that the party was such a success. Wish we lived close enough to attend.


So Pat, is HH closer to you?:smtease::smtease:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh how fun!!! You are such a great hostess, Pat!

Linda! Those pics are too cute! And Cassidy Looks adorable in his short cut! :wub: must make grooming a breeze without the topknot . hope Lexi and Cassidy are doing well! Obi gives a kiss to you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! Huge turn-out! Looks like so much fun


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Crystal - what? You didn't want to spend 14 hours straight in the car with me and our four fluffs combined????? I know, I thought about it and decided maybe next year!
> 
> It does look like a fabulous party! I was so bummed all day yesterday, wondering who was arriving and what y'all were doing. It looks like Pat threw quite the party - again!!!


Maybe you'll all carpool to my party in Ohio, it's less than 14 hours...
Wow think of how many rounds of "100 bottles of beer on the wall" you could sing...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Loving all the piccies!!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow! From the wonderful pics, it looks like there were more fluffs this year. Was the turn-out larger than last year? It looks like soooo much fun. Hoping to join in next year when we'll have our fluff. We still have a couple of weeks to go.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sooooooooooo bummed that I was too sick to attend. I was looking forward to this. I did call during the party to say "hi" to everyone, but it's no the same as being there. 

Looks like everyone had a great time.

BTW -- is that Gemma Bean (Alice's Chi) that Nanci and then Alan are holding? Tammy, I'm disappointed that I can't see the Baby Bump. And I'm missing seeing Conor -- was he sleeping?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: Looks like yet another fun puppy party :chili: loved the pix :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great turn out! So glad so many were able to attend...Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a wonderful party!! I was also bummed yesterday that I wasn't there. I kept saying to my husband "today's the party, I wonder what everyone is doing, and how it’s going!" He was probably so sick of hearing about it that he probably wanted to put me on a one way train or plane ride there!! LOL Thank you for sharing the pics Linda. Next year I am going to try to go for sure.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow looks like everyone had an amazing time!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*I am too envious to respond. I am so glad you all had such a good time. I love seeing the pictures, but I am absolutely green with env*y. Well, not so much that I can't feel happy for you guys. What a fabulous event. Pat you are the queen of puppy parties.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Crystal - what? You didn't want to spend 14 hours straight in the car with me and our four fluffs combined????? I know, I thought about it and decided maybe next year!
> 
> It does look like a fabulous party! I was so bummed all day yesterday, wondering who was arriving and what y'all were doing. It looks like Pat threw quite the party - again!!!


Same here ladies! I missed our phone updates on how many hours we each had and on Friday I kept thinking - at this time last year I was here and Crystal and Maggie were in X. We really hope to go next year, I was so bummed that I couldn't make it


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm sooooooooooo bummed that I was too sick to attend. I was looking forward to this. I did call during the party to say "hi" to everyone, but it's no the same as being there.
> 
> Looks like everyone had a great time.
> 
> BTW -- is that Gemma Bean (Alice's Chi) that Nanci and then Alan are holding? Tammy, I'm disappointed that I can't see the Baby Bump. And I'm missing seeing Conor -- was he sleeping?


Lynn - we had to bail out at the last minute. I just couldn't get enough time off of work and we were worried about making the round trip in 2.5 days with a baby and Hunter. Its a 9 hour ride without stopping or traffic - last year it took us 12 and we only stopped twice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - every year you top yourself. I don't know how to possibly thank you enough for this annual party. It's really one of the high points of my whole year. I had to laugh when Jim, I and Tyler, and Ann, Cathy and Zooey stopped by on Friday evening around 6pm to say hi and toast the start of the weekend. And we got to meet Brenda then too. :chili::chili:Yes all the way from Newfoundland So happy you made the trek, Brenda. We missed Jodi but loved having you. :thumbsup: We walked out on your decks and they looked HUGE!!! So beautiful. Then party day came and suddenly they shrunk...because they were filled with everyone laughing and hugging and kissing and fluffs all over the place, under and over. And keeping watch for anything going by in the water. What a chorus. I must say that for that many pooches (and even for a LOT less than them) they were fantastically well behaved with barely a run in. 

It was a wonderful day and it's all because of you (and Stan) and your capacity to make everyone feel like your home is their home. Sooooo, I'm movin' in next week, girlfriend. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Oh, and your kayak made Jim's day. He loved it. Says he needs to get one. :blink: Uh, like where we keeping that? Our apartment??? :HistericalSmiley: :ThankYou:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

uh, Sue...you can keep your kayak right here...OF COURSE! :thumbsup::aktion033: I gotta tell you I had such a good time this year!!! I LOVED having my daughter and neighbor handling the kitchen....so I could just be outside...falling down every five minutes! :w00t: Next Year Jim can take Tyler out in the kayak with him. It was fun having Brenda stay with us, she is such a sweetheart! We loved her. 



Snowbody said:


> Pat - every year you top yourself. I don't know how to possibly thank you enough for this annual party. It's really one of the high points of my whole year. I had to laugh when Jim, I and Tyler, and Ann, Cathy and Zooey stopped by on Friday evening around 6pm to say hi and toast the start of the weekend. And we got to meet Brenda then too. :chili::chili:Yes all the way from Newfoundland So happy you made the trek, Brenda. We missed Jodi but loved having you. :thumbsup: We walked out on your decks and they looked HUGE!!! So beautiful. Then party day came and suddenly they shrunk...because they were filled with everyone laughing and hugging and kissing and fluffs all over the place, under and over. And keeping watch for anything going by in the water. What a chorus. I must say that for that many pooches (and even for a LOT less than them) they were fantastically well behaved with barely a run in.
> 
> It was a wonderful day and it's all because of you (and Stan) and your capacity to make everyone feel like your home is their home. Sooooo, I'm movin' in next week, girlfriend. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Oh, and your kayak made Jim's day. He loved it. Says he needs to get one. :blink: Uh, like where we keeping that? Our apartment??? :HistericalSmiley: :ThankYou:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Another FAB puppy party! 4 years in a row and each time is more enjoyable! Pat....I can't thank you enough for everything. I could not believe you girls threw me a SURPRISE BABY SHOWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was SOOOOOO not expecting that! Totally was thrown off guard. I called my Mom when I got home and she got teary eyed when I told her what my SM friends did for me. 

I still have to upload my pics from the party. Not sure if I ate something I shouldn't have but I was sick all day yesterday and still am not feeling well. I have a Dr. appointment this morning at 10am. Hopefully this afternoon I'll get some relief and can post my pics. 

Pat...thank you again for EVERYTHING!!!! I will personally be thanking each of you for my baby gifts too and posting pics of me opening some of them. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!

XO!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sounds like a wonderful day .


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great pics! Cute fluffs! Sounds like a FABULOUS time was had by all!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> uh, Sue...you can keep your kayak right here...OF COURSE! :thumbsup::aktion033: I gotta tell you I had such a good time this year!!! I LOVED having my daughter and neighbor handling the kitchen....so I could just be outside...falling down every five minutes! :w00t: Next Year Jim can take Tyler out in the kayak with him. It was fun having Brenda stay with us, she is such a sweetheart! We loved her.


Brenda got to stay in my room -- cause I had to stay home in my sick bed.:angry:

Sue - I have a Kayak that you can HAVE. Jerry brought it from Phoenix when we moved here 6 years ago -- but never once used it here. It's sitting in my backyard and I would LOVE to get rid of it. LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you Pat for another wonderful party. You are simply the best, even though you won't like your "Life is Crap" hat. LOL Love you.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Brenda got to stay in my room -- cause I had to stay home in my sick bed.:angry:
> 
> Sue - I have a Kayak that you can HAVE. Jerry brought it from Phoenix when we moved here 6 years ago -- but never once used it here. It's sitting in my backyard and I would LOVE to get rid of it. LOL


Lynn -- IF he were to make the trek (thank you so much for the offer) we really have NO place to put it. We don't have a garage in VT and our co-op frowns on people leaving kayaks in the hallways. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Sounds like a great Ebay or Craigs List item to sell locally.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very very very cute pictures! Do all these people live near you???????
Looks like a fun time for all.:chili:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Pat for being the best hostess! Nice to meet everyone & enjoyed LBI very much. Zoey is still resting & very tired. Here are some more pictures...


*Sightseeing on our Thursday arrival*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pat you are going to need a bigger deck.:innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deborah said:


> Pat you are going to need a bigger deck.:innocent:


Pat has an enormous deck. When we stopped by for wine Friday evening I couldn't believe how big it was. Then you add about 30 people and 40 dogs...it gets mighty small. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Great photos, Ann. Love the close ups you can get with your camera and the ones of the island too...:wub: the bird -- is it an egret?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Ann!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------

